# New fun gun



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

I love my collection of guns. I have things from milsurp, to cowboy action, to the latest of tacticool trendy stuff. But my collection is very "average" in terms of flavor. American stuff aside from my surplus guns. Lots of ARs. I wanted something strange or at least strange to me. So I traded in a handgun at my local shop and scored this sweet C93 Sporter with all the accessories you see. This'll be a fun little 5.56 to play with and maybe try to blast some small game with. Still want a PTR-91.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes nice, congrats..


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good deal ! Let us know how it shoots


----------

